# Easter Camping At Jellystone In Cave City, Ky



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

The campground is having lots of activities for the kids and it is almost full for Easter weekend, and I was wondering if there are going to be any other outbackers there???

Dana action


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

We will be there Friday with the in laws. I think we are in sites 141 and 142.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like fun! Have a great trip!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

We won't be there for Easter, but were there just last August (current sig pic is from there! site 134). It's a nice park, and we loved the caves!









Have a great weekend.
- Roger.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

RW-I am not sure what site we are in, but I am sure we will see your outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping over Easter Weekend? That opens up a HUGE opportunity to hide eggs for the kids!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

RW98 said:


> We will be there Friday with the in laws. I think we are in sites 141 and 142.
> [snapback]100643[/snapback]​


We are in site 99, I am sure we will see you there!

Dana


----------

